# My 200sx 98.. Show Car (Slow Car)



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

Heres my 1998 200sx.. 





































Im doing an IS 300 conversion right now... (yeah i know, its pretty common now) took all the graphics off and I should have it ready for HIN Dallas


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

little over-done for MY taste, but looks nice! especially like the color.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

WHY are u doing an IS conversion when it looks good the way it is

i personally cant stand conversions but if it makes u happy then... :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Clean it up time!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Paint radiator supports Black,
-Through some mesh in that bitch,
-Get any grill but that one, Conflicts with the front end....
-Find your stock hood and remove your under rbber trim and 3MM it to the new hood to hide that unsitely hood gap between the headlights, Grill and hood,
-Paint your rear hubs back to black, No one wants to see glorified drums.
-Good God! Got to a Junk Yard and find some Interior panel, and center ebrake and shifter trim.

I dont mean to sound like an A$$, Looks like Some pennie's were well spent, But not Much time Was involved with the little details!!! 
I know that the HIN staff have been turnning away people here in seattle, Just because the cars dont look finished, Spend Time with the little details.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like a good start, but like Mike said...it's the little details that count.

Keep it up.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah I know, those are the old pics, I have my car in the shop right now. Im getting all the details fixed and getting for the real show look. I should have it back by the end of this month or early next month. and im not going to put that much vinyl graphics on it. just some to advertise my business.

heres a pic of what my car is going to look like but with the same kit and not wide body. just the is 300 lights and the wing.









this is manny's car from san diego


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i loved that car man. whew.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks, hey.. how much did you spend in your motor and what do you run with the turbo?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cdx8 said:


> thanks, hey.. how much did you spend in your motor and what do you run with the turbo?


all together, about $3200..

i havent ran it yet. im getting my boost controller today though


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Is it me, or does the front bumper look like it's shifted to the left?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B14kid said:


> Is it me, or does the front bumper look like it's shifted to the left?



yea. i agree. where did you get that kit from? it doesnt look like a streetweaponkits drift kit.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get a disc brake conversion and get rid of those ugly drums.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Get a disc brake conversion and get rid of those ugly drums.


where can i get those and how much?? 

I got my kit along time ago when i was in cali.. when it first came out.
anyways, didnt realize that though. thanks for all the comments. keep it coming. (good and bad.. just dont hate...help) :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www53.ssldomain.com/fastbrakes/products/product.php?partnum=B14-DRUM

it 300 bux !


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> all together, about $3200..
> 
> i havent ran it yet. im getting my boost controller today though


Not to try and threadjack, but Tommy Ive been meaning to tell you how much I like your 200.... Deep down im envious...
:thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> http://www53.ssldomain.com/fastbrakes/products/product.php?partnum=B14-DRUM
> 
> it 300 bux !


You still need to supply calpiers, pads, and e-brake lines....
So the price will end up being a bit more than that.

I'm not feeling the grill, but it might go a bit better when you get the IS rear lights on it.

What kind of system are you running? 
Any motor shots?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

rkeith said:


> Not to try and threadjack, but Tommy Ive been meaning to tell you how much I like your 200.... Deep down im envious...
> :thumbup:



yea right. no one is envious of my shit...haha thanks though man.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, im thinking of getting the lucino grille.. stock system and stock motor.. looking for sponsors to help me out though.. inifinity is interested so far so I guess we will see. Right now im just focusing on making it look nice to attract sponsors.

oh, im envious too  you got everything already... speed, performance and looks.. and audio too. I just have to looks. Ill get there though, maybe in a couple of years


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

This is how my car should look like when i get it back with the IS 300 conversion and the falcon wing. with outh the wide body of course..blitz rear end and drift side and front and the same paint job.. will be posting it early next month.

this is manny's car from san diego BTW


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

*scratches head*
that green armrest button control panel seems a bit out of place, maybe paint it blue... im not a big fan of graphics but car looks good


----------

